# How can I assign modwheel to volume in Zebra 2???



## Andrew Goodwin (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi guys 

I just got zebra it's great ...but I cannot figure out how to assign the modwheel to master volume or say a simple cutoff filter. I'm guessing this is something simple I just can't see it thanks,


----------



## Jetzer (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't remember master volume as I don't have it open right now but with many parameters like cutoff filter there's a knob beside that just says "..." which you can click on an assign a modulator including the mod wheel and then turn that knob to control how much the modulator affects the parameter. There's also a tab in the bottom that lets you set more controls.


----------



## Selfinflicted (Apr 19, 2017)

Right-click (control-click) the 'output' knob (low, center of GUI). select 'midi learn' from the pop-up menu and then send signal from the desired controller. but, i would not suggest using mod to control master volume, as it is generally already assigned to other functions - i'd stick with cc7.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 19, 2017)

Zircon vids are a great place to go to learn Zebra basics and short cuts.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Apr 20, 2017)

thanks guys Jesse and Gerhard. Self inflicted that's what I expected to do but it only brings up the option to lock the control. I tried assigning a ... knob and then turning that knob up all the way, but nothing moves and I don't hear a difference besides what's already assigned to mod wheel. thanks chimuelo I will check those videos probably something basic I'm missing. Zebra sounds awesome it just has so many options some things are not as intuitive


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 20, 2017)

Andrew Goodwin said:


> thanks guys Jesse and Gerhard. Self inflicted that's what I expected to do but it only brings up the option to lock the control. I tried assigning a ... knob and then turning that knob up all the way, but nothing moves and I don't hear a difference besides what's already assigned to mod wheel. thanks chimuelo I will check those videos probably something basic I'm missing. Zebra sounds awesome it just has so many options some things are not as intuitive



Some OT, but good to see your 'current' Zebra2 acquisition and positive post !! Have several solid synths yet wanting to add one or two. Most are a bit older now and hesitant. Short list is Serum, Icarus, Zebra2. One 'trusted' mentor commented very positively on Zebra2 .. _Sound_ ! Not appropriate to quote him here, but probably going with Zebra2 next .... and have some solid tutorial references now as well.


----------



## Selfinflicted (Apr 20, 2017)

Andrew Goodwin said:


> thanks guys Jesse and Gerhard. Self inflicted that's what I expected to do but it only brings up the option to lock the control. I tried assigning a ... knob and then turning that knob up all the way, but nothing moves and I don't hear a difference besides what's already assigned to mod wheel. thanks chimuelo I will check those videos probably something basic I'm missing. Zebra sounds awesome it just has so many options some things are not as intuitive



when you right/control-click the Output knob you should see 4 options: Lock, MidiLearn, MidiUnLearn, and Mouse Wheel is rastered. Are you maybe at the bottom of a window and not seeing all of the menu options?


----------



## Scalms (Jul 26, 2020)

Resurrecting this thread to figure out where the controls-midi learn function is on the latest version of Zebra2 (ver.9)? i'm trying to learn Zebra2 and I can't find this answer anywhere. When I right-click a knob all I see is "lock" and "assign to the XY pad", Any thoughts? thx in advance


----------



## Pier (Jul 27, 2020)

@Scalms to do midi mapping you need to open the settings.

I don't have Zebra here to confirm but you click or right click on the UHE logo on the top right.

Let me know if you can't figure it out and I'll check exactly on my DAW machine.


----------



## Scalms (Jul 27, 2020)

thanks @Pier, i see where to do that, but i was hoping for something like midi learn by right clicking, like in Kontakt, so I'm guessing Zebra2 doesn't have this function? I as thinking maybe it was a problem with my VST2/VST3 and not seeing it properly, but maybe it just doesn't have this functionality, can you confirm this?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 27, 2020)

Scalms said:


> thanks @Pier, i see where to do that, but i was hoping for something like midi learn by right clicking, like in Kontakt, so I'm guessing Zebra2 doesn't have this function? I as thinking maybe it was a problem with my VST2/VST3 and not seeing it properly, but maybe it just doesn't have this functionality, can you confirm this?


You have to click on the gear next to the logo upper right. All knobs are then outlined in white. Select one and move a controller and it's mapped. Just a little different then right/click.


----------



## Scalms (Jul 27, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> You have to click on the gear next to the logo upper right. All knobs are then outlined in white. Select one and move a controller and it's mapped. Just a little different then right/click.


got it now, awesome, thx @Dr.Quest


----------

